# Advice on buying this enlarger



## SLR Cowboy (Dec 9, 2022)

I found a used Besler 23Ciii enlarger looks to be clean and complete except missing lens and lens mount card. I think I remember these as being great enlargers. What is the difference between the 23cii and the 23ciii? Is it easier to find parts for both? Are they interchangeable? Will I have trouble finding a lens? They are asking $100.00 Any advice would be appreciated. Doing black and white only.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 9, 2022)

That's a fairly common enlarger, so finding a lens board won't be much of an issue.  Lenses are a dime a dozen these days.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 9, 2022)

Here is a manual if needed.  https://125px.com/docs/manuals/darkroom/beseler/beseler_23ciiixl_manual.pdf

I use Rodenstock and Nikon Nikkor lenses.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 9, 2022)

Go for it.

Today there are GREAT deals on GOOD lenses.   Just be patient when shopping.
You don't have to do what I did when I started, and had to settle for "economy" lenses that I could afford.
I have since replace those economy lenses with El-Nikkor and Schneider Componon-S lenses.


----------



## SLR Cowboy (Dec 9, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> Here is a manual if needed.  https://125px.com/docs/manuals/darkroom/beseler/beseler_23ciiixl_manual.pdf
> 
> I use Rodenstock and Nikon Nikkor lenses.


Thanks for that link it will be very helpful if I get this enlarger. Still not sure between the Omega and the Besler


----------



## SLR Cowboy (Dec 9, 2022)

ac12 said:


> Go for it.
> 
> Today there are GREAT deals on GOOD lenses.   Just be patient when shopping.
> You don't have to do what I did when I started, and had to settle for "economy" lenses that I could afford.
> I have since replace those economy lenses with El-Nikkor and Schneider Componon-S lenses.


So if using other than Besler lens do I need some type of adapter to fit the enlarger mount?
I will be using primarily for 35mm B&W enlargements of no larger than 11X14


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 9, 2022)

You'll simply need to source a lens board designed for both the enlarger as well as a hole in it that matches the lens.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 9, 2022)

480sparky said:


> You'll simply need to source a lens board designed for both the enlarger as well as a hole in it that matches the lens.



As I remember, the standard size lens mount uses a 39mm hole.
There are other mount sizes, but 39mm is the most common.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 10, 2022)

SLR Cowboy said:


> 35mm B&W enlargements of no larger than 11X14


A 50mm lens will do fine. 
FYI...All my lenses have a 39mm mount thread.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 10, 2022)

SLR Cowboy said:


> So if using other than Besler lens do I need some type of adapter to fit the enlarger mount?
> I will be using primarily for 35mm B&W enlargements of no larger than 11X14



As was said, just get a lens board for a 39mm lens mount.
Then ANY enlarger lens with a 39mm mount will fit.


----------



## compur (Dec 10, 2022)

The lens boards and negative carriers for all the 23C-series enlargers are interchangeable.


----------



## RAZKY (Dec 11, 2022)

ac12 said:


> As was said, just get a lens board for a 39mm lens mount.
> Then ANY lens with a 39mm mount will fit.


The common enlarger lens thread is 39mm diameter with a thread pitch of 26 turns per inch. There was also a camera lens thread of 39mm diameter with a thread pitch of 1mm. I'm not familiar with the latter but, while close, they are not interchangeable. As you say, any 39mm enlarger lens board will be the correct pitch.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 11, 2022)

From @webestang64 link, you need to get the correct lensboard and lens, for the film format you are printing.
35mm film, printing 11x14 = 50mm lens on a #8021 lensboard.






One thing to note.
Looking on the web at pictures of various Beseler lensboards, some are threaded, some are not.  I don't know if the #8021 is threaded or not.  If the lensboard is NOT threaded, you will need a matching threaded retaining ring to secure the lens onto the lensboard.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 11, 2022)

SLR Cowboy said:


> Thanks for that link it will be very helpful if I get this enlarger. Still not sure between the Omega and the Besler



Ha, that is like Nikon and Canon.  Both are good enlargers.
I am partial to Omega, because that is what I used and am familiar with.
You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 11, 2022)

I've liked using the Beseler 23c series enlargers. Never used an Omega. I think Beseler is still making enlargers. If you get this enlarger hope you enjoy using it.


----------

